# My cat is fixed but still acts like she's in heat



## Theophania (Feb 15, 2006)

I got her when she was 3 yrs old. She's a rescue kitty. She had 2 litters be4 getting fixed, but still acts like she may be in heat. The procedure was done early 2 yrs ago.

She always wants you to pet her ass, she acts needy, and she rolls around in bf's clothes.

Whats up?


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a kitten that as the vet says "was heavy into her heat" when she was spayed a few months ago. She acts like this all the time. It drives me crazy. She does it mostly with Garry!


----------



## Theophania (Feb 15, 2006)

yeah....i wonder if they stay permanently like this?? talk about **** on earth! lol


----------



## thecatsmeow (Mar 11, 2005)

I got my 3-yr-old neutered last year and he acts like he doesn't know he's missing his testies. There's a female cat coming around my house right now and he goes crazy when she's in the yard. He's already gotten in a fight with my other male, peed on my brother-in-law's backpack, and chased the female cat up a tree. Hey maybe my cat and your cat can get together and work off some of their tention (*kidding*). But seriously though, maybe she needs a neutered boyfriend that doesn't know he was fixed.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I had Willow spayed after one litter (it was too painful for me to part witht he kitties even though I bought her as a breeding queen) and she was a nightmare. She was either overly affectionate, as you describe or going loopy attacking me and the other cats. Actually at one point I thought I wasn't going to be able to keep her she got so bad.

The vet put her on a hormone replacement for a few months and that has been amazing. She is back to "normal" and has really calmed down. In fact she has become the snuggliest of all my cats.

I'm not sure if this is a common occurance or not but basicaly the vet said it is all down to hormones - imagine if you took a young woman in her reproductive prime and gave her a full hysterectomy, there is bound to be some residual hormonal imbalance.

Talk to the vet or alternatively try some herbal valerian or one of the bach flower remedies, they are very good.


----------

